# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ........

## AzerilA

.....

----------


## AzerilA

اگر گزینه 1 رو می زنید در حد توانی که دارید به سوال ها هم جواب بدید 
و اگر گزینه های دیگه رو می زنید بگید منظورتون کدوم درس ها است و علت  رو هم بگید

----------


## Brave

ادبیات زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
عربی معتلات
زبان و دینی همشونو بخون.
ریاضی احتمال بخون وترکیبیات+آمار+مثلثات(برای مثلثات,قدر مطلق و جز صحیح هم باید بخونی)+حد
زیست متن همه رو بخون ولی مسئله های ژنتیکو حذف کن,اگه گیاهی برات سخته اونم حذف کن(البته پیشنهاد نمی کنم تو زیست چیزی رو حذف کنی)
فیزیک فشار و گرماوپیش2 ونوسان رو بخون
شیمی محلول ها رو حذف کن ولی متنشو بخون

----------


## zaaaahra

نمیدونم زبان رو یکم دست بالا نگرفتی ؟من تابستون زبانو خوندم کتاب ریدینگ اناری ام خوندم اما ب کلوز تست و ریدینگ کنکور ک میرسم اصن نمیتونم حلشون کنم اگ شما به نتیجه رسیدی چجور تو چهار ماه به این درصد برسی برا زبان منم خبر کن مرسی

----------


## zaaaahra

> خب گلم شما کندی
> من تا حالا زبان نخوندم کلا ولی تو آزمونا بالای70میزدم


عجب البته شاید زبانتون از قبل خوبه من رو صفر بودم و شروع کردم و با توجه به اینکه استارتر میگه سطحش صفره گفتم ،چطور زبانتون خوبه ؟منو هم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## M.javaddd

عاره به بیشتر از این هایی هم که نوشتی میشه رسید..فقط باور داشته باش و تا آخرین نفس به هدفت فکر کن..دور اینترنت رو هم خط بکش...شک نکن میشه،خیلی بیشتر از اینایی که نوشتی

----------


## zaaaahra

> درسته زبانم از قبل خوب بود.
> نمیدونم کار خاصی نمی کنم،فکر کنم چون لغت زیاد بلدم مشکلی تو زبان پیدا نکردم.
> تو زبان لغت از همه چیز مهم تره.
> زبان پایه نمیخواد،یعنی کسی که بخونه بنظرم میتونه درصد بالا بزنه حتی تو زمان کم
> شما هم تست بیشتر بزن تا سرعتت بالا بره


خب من ساده ترین لغاتم جدیدن یاد گرفتم کلا زیر خط فقر بود زبانم .کتاب تست لغت خوب سراغ دارین ؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

این درصدا جیزی نیس به قول مصلایی میگه شاگردی داشت با 3ماه رتبه 200 کنکور شد روزی 16ساعت درس میخوند

----------


## D R E A M=

> سلام 
> من با توجه به رشته ای که میخوام از روی کارنامه های گزینه دو به چنتا کارنامه رسیدم و رتبه رو کمی سخت تر از رتبه ای که لازم دارم گرفتم و با نتیجه که از اون کارنامه ها گرفتم باید حداقل به این درصد ها برسم 
> به نظرتون از سطح صفر میشه در 4 ماه باقی مونده  به همه این درصد ها در هر کدوم از درس ها رسید؟
> تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید و خواهش میکنم نقل بگیرید و به سوال هایی که دارم ازتون پاسخ بدین 
> این درصد هایی هست که من با توجه به سختی درس ها برای خودم هدف گذاری کردم لطفا روی همین ها کمک کنید 
> 
> 
> ادبیات 60 درصد 
> روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟
> ...



زبان مهر و ماه بگیر بخون 
ببین اصلا کتاب های جمع بندی بگیری کارت را میفته تا حدود خیلی زیادی 
اونا خودشون مهم ها رو گفته ان

----------


## D R E A M=

> این درصدا جیزی نیس به قول مصلایی میگه شاگردی داشت با 3ماه رتبه 200 کنکور شد روزی 16ساعت درس میخوند


خیلی باهوش بوده پس 
اخه بعضی ها میخون انکار میکنن من توو رفیق های خودم زیاد دیده ام

----------


## AzerilA

> ادبیات زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
> عربی معتلات
> زبان و دینی همشونو بخون.
> ریاضی احتمال بخون وترکیبیات+آمار+مثلثات(برای مثلثات,قدر مطلق و جز صحیح هم باید بخونی)+حد
> زیست متن همه رو بخون ولی مسئله های ژنتیکو حذف کن,اگه گیاهی برات سخته اونم حذف کن(البته پیشنهاد نمی کنم تو زیست چیزی رو حذف کنی)
> فیزیک فشار و گرماوپیش2 ونوسان رو بخون
> شیمی محلول ها رو حذف کن ولی متنشو بخون


تو کنکور کلا چند تا مسئله در زیست میدن؟

----------


## D R E A M=

> از مسائل ژنتیک چنتا سوال میاد؟
> تو کنکور کلا چند تا مسئله در زیست میدن؟


ژنتیک سخته بزار اخر 
برا ژنتیک ارام فر رو بگیر از همه بهترع

----------


## AzerilA

> خیلی باهوش بوده پس 
> اخه بعضی ها میخون انکار میکنن من توو رفیق های خودم زیاد دیده ام


به نظرت درصدهایی که هدف گذاری کردم میشه؟

----------


## D R E A M=

> به نظرت درصدهایی که هدف گذاری کردم میشه؟


من خودم والا میخواستم 98 کنکور بدم دیدم نمیشه موندم 99
حالا نمیخوام ت رو هم ناامید کنم ت بخون 
ولی نظر منو بخوای نه

----------


## D R E A M=

> سلام 
> من با توجه به رشته ای که میخوام از روی کارنامه های گزینه دو به چنتا کارنامه رسیدم و رتبه رو کمی سخت تر از رتبه ای که لازم دارم گرفتم و با نتیجه که از اون کارنامه ها گرفتم باید حداقل به این درصد ها برسم 
> به نظرتون از سطح صفر میشه در 4 ماه باقی مونده  به همه این درصد ها در هر کدوم از درس ها رسید؟
> تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید و خواهش میکنم نقل بگیرید و به سوال هایی که دارم ازتون پاسخ بدین 
> این درصد هایی هست که من با توجه به سختی درس ها برای خودم هدف گذاری کردم لطفا روی همین ها کمک کنید 
> 
> 
> ادبیات 60 درصد 
> روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟
> ...


راستی دی وی دی خواسی من دارم بگو برات بفرستم کارت را بیفته

----------


## AzerilA

> من خودم والا میخواستم 98 کنکور بدم دیدم نمیشه موندم 99
> حالا نمیخوام ت رو هم ناامید کنم ت بخون 
> ولی نظر منو بخوای نه


نه عزیزم همینکه روراستی ممنونم 
فقط میشه بگی چرا؟ کلا نمیشه یا بعضی هاش؟اصلا امکان نداره یا میشه با زیاد خوندن بشه؟
فقط باز هم رو راست باشی ها  :Yahoo (94): 
فکر کنم فقط سه تا رشته اول میخوای درسته ؟با این درصد ها نهایتا 6 هزار منطقه دو میشه شد

----------


## D R E A M=

> نه عزیزم همینکه روراستی ممنونم 
> فقط میشه بگی چرا؟ کلا نمیشه یا بعضی هاش؟اصلا امکان نداره یا میشه با زیاد خوندن بشه؟
> فقط باز هم رو راست باشی ها 
> فکر کنم فقط سه تا رشته اول میخوای درسته ؟با این درصد ها نهایتا 6 هزار منطقه دو میشه شد



من فقط دندون میخوام
ب خود منم همه میگفتن میشه بخون ولی فک کنم سر کاری و برا روحیه دادن هس
ببین من خودم انرژی ندارم زیاد بخونم خب

ولی فک کنم روزی 16 ساعت مفید بخونی شاید شد 
من حساب کتاب کردم دیدم فوقش بشه 2000 منطقه یک بیارم ک بازم نمیشه قبول شد

----------


## D R E A M=

> سلام 
> من با توجه به رشته ای که میخوام از روی کارنامه های گزینه دو به چنتا کارنامه رسیدم و رتبه رو کمی سخت تر از رتبه ای که لازم دارم گرفتم و با نتیجه که از اون کارنامه ها گرفتم باید حداقل به این درصد ها برسم 
> به نظرتون از سطح صفر میشه در 4 ماه باقی مونده  به همه این درصد ها در هر کدوم از درس ها رسید؟
> تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید و خواهش میکنم نقل بگیرید و به سوال هایی که دارم ازتون پاسخ بدین 
> این درصد هایی هست که من با توجه به سختی درس ها برای خودم هدف گذاری کردم لطفا روی همین ها کمک کنید 
> 
> 
> ادبیات 60 درصد 
> روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟
> ...


میگم فیزیک رو میتونی بزنی این درصد بیشتر از اینم میتونی 

بیا برو این تاپیک
برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم

----------


## FaDila

نمیدونم چرا با هدفگذاری درصد مخالفم *_* استرس میده
حتما نوع خوندن رتبه برترا رو بدون و ببین با چه کتابایی تست زدن
مصاحبشونم که تو فروم هس ^-^
و بیشتر تست بزن و مرور کن و کمتر به نتیجه و درصد فک کن
اونوقت بهترین نتیجه رو میگیری
و از عمومیا و زیست و شیمی هیچ مبحثیو حذف نکن
موفق باشی^^

----------


## amirhosein_gdz

با سلام و احترام
رسیدن به درصد هایی که گفتین کاملا و حتی بهتر از اون ممکنه
برای درس ادبیات پیشنهاد میشه هر روز 20 دقیقه قرابت کار کنید(9سوال)+تاریخ ادبیات(2سوال)+روزی 10دقیقه ارایه ادبی(3سوال)+لغت(3سوال) میشه چیزی حدود 70 درصد 
برای منابع هم قرابت معنایی کتاب هامون سبطی یا نشرالگو پیشنهاد میشه برای رایه هم نشر الگو برای تاریخ ادبیات و املا هم معمولا بیشتر کتابا پاسخ گو هستند 
برای درس عربی مبحث ترجمه(8تست)+اعراب و تحلیل صرفی(3تست)+منصوبات(3تست)+شکل(2  تست)
میتونید از فیلم های موسسه ی الا استفاده کنید که رایگان هست در غیر این صورت کتاب فوت و فن عربی خیلی سبز خانم غزال موسوی خیلی خوب هستش.
برای کسب درصد 70 به بالا در دینی باید تمام مباحث کتابو بخونید به نظر من اگر از الان روزی یک ساعت برای دینی وقت بذارید 100درصد هم دور از دسترس نیست کتاب گاج و اندیشه ی خرد خوبه اما تمرکزتون بر روی کتاب درسی و تست های سراسری باشه برای جمع بندی هم کتاب خط ویژ گاج و زیپ فایق خیلی خوبن
برای 70 زدن در درس زبان علاوه بر تلاش در این چند ماه باید پایه ی قوی ای هم داشته باشید در هر صورت پیشنهاد میشه هر روز ریدینگ و کلوز تست کار کنید تستهای گرامر بسیار ساده هستند روی اونها حتما وقت بذارید منبع مطالعاتی هم مبتکران و شبقره بهترین ها هستند
***در کل برای دروس عمومی کنکور های چند سال اخیر به صورت ازمون از خودتون امتحان بگیرید و تحلیل کنید منبه پیشنهادی دور دنیا در 4 ساعت عمومیه
کسب درصد 20 در ریاضی کار سختی نیست مباحث پیشنهادی:احتمال (2تا 3تست)+امار(2تست)تابع و معادلات (3تا 4 تست)+حد وپیوستگی (2تست) +مشتق(2تا3تست)میشه چیزی حدود40درصد که برای 20 زدن کافیه
منبع مهروماه و تخته سیاه میتونه مناسب باشه من خودم تخته سیاه داشتم در 3ماه اخر 60درصد زدم
فیزیک 4فصل اخر پیش دانشگاهی(5تست)+گرما و قانون گازها(3تست)+مغناطیس و القا(2تست)+ فشار و ویژگی های ماده(1تست)
منبع پیشنهادی نشر الگو یا گاج
برای 50 زدن شیمی حدودا باید همه ی مباحث رو بخونید و پیشنهاد من اینه
کل سال دوم منبع مبتکران
کل سال سوم منبع خیلی سبز
کل پیش1 منبع مبتکران
و مفاهیم پیش2
زدن تست های موج ازمون الگو به شدت توصیه میشه

و مهم تر از همه زیست شناسی




> سلام 
> من با توجه به رشته ای که میخوام از روی کارنامه های گزینه دو به چنتا کارنامه رسیدم و رتبه رو کمی سخت تر از رتبه ای که لازم دارم گرفتم و با نتیجه که از اون کارنامه ها گرفتم باید حداقل به این درصد ها برسم 
> به نظرتون از سطح صفر میشه در 4 ماه باقی مونده  به همه این درصد ها در هر کدوم از درس ها رسید؟
> تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید و خواهش میکنم نقل بگیرید و به سوال هایی که دارم ازتون پاسخ بدین 
> این درصد هایی هست که من با توجه به سختی درس ها برای خودم هدف گذاری کردم لطفا روی همین ها کمک کنید 
> 
> 
> ادبیات 60 درصد 
> روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟
> ...

----------


## amir5119

> نمیدونم زبان رو یکم دست بالا نگرفتی ؟من تابستون زبانو خوندم کتاب ریدینگ اناری ام خوندم اما ب کلوز تست و ریدینگ کنکور ک میرسم اصن نمیتونم حلشون کنم اگ شما به نتیجه رسیدی چجور تو چهار ماه به این درصد برسی برا زبان منم خبر کن مرسی


خب شما نتونستی نتیجه بگیری فک میکنی بقیه هم نمیتونن کاری کنن
زبان بستگی به سطح طرف داره 
اگ صفر صفر باشه نهایتش 10 20 درصد بزنه
ولی اگ طرف ی چیزی بلد باشه با تست زدن و حفظ کردن لغت یادگرفتن گرامر تو یکی دوماه خیلی راحت میتونه به این درصد برسه

************
شما کتاب لقمه لغات زبان انگللیسی بگیر روزی 3.4 صفحه رو بخون و حفظ کن اگ نمیتونی  و سخته برات روزی 1.2 صفحه بخون ولی یه جوری برنامه ریزی کن ک تا کنکور حداقل دوبار کتاب رو بخونی
برای گرامر هم از لقمه استفاده کن 
ریدینگ  کلوز تست هم کتاب شهاب اناری استفاده کن 
روزی 1 1.5 وقت بزاری برای زبان کافیه
* برای دینی هم روزی ی درس یا دوروز یک درس  بخون 
تست هم حتما بزن
*ادبیات هم از من میشنوی چیزی حذف نکن همه رو بخون 
وقت هست نگران نباش

----------


## sinak2k

*عمومی ها رو خودم هم تازه شروع کردم ولی تو 4 ماه ریاضی تقریبا 70 درصدشو خوندم ریاضی اصلا حذفش نکن فقط مباحث رو به ترتیب بخون 
تابع . معادله ی درجه دو . قدر مطلق و جزه صحیح  . مثلثات . رسم نمودار توابع . مشتق . کاربرد مشتق . انتگرال . احتمال . امار  . مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه هم دیگه فک نکنم روش بتونی وقت بزاری*

----------


## hazrate_doost

> نه عزیزم همینکه روراستی ممنونم 
> فقط میشه بگی چرا؟ کلا نمیشه یا بعضی هاش؟اصلا امکان نداره یا میشه با زیاد خوندن بشه؟
> فقط باز هم رو راست باشی ها 
> فکر کنم فقط سه تا رشته اول میخوای درسته ؟با این درصد ها نهایتا 6 هزار منطقه دو میشه شد


با یک تلاش مضاعف و یک برنامه ریزی دقیق ان شاالله میشه

ادبیات 60 درصد 
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ بنظرم ادبیات جامع خیلی سبز خوبه + ارایه و لغت هفت خوان
روش مطالعه ک ساده ست دیگه شما باید سعی کنید در روز حتما تست قرابت  بزنید اگر تونستید هم در کنارش ارایه تست بزنید
امکان حذف هست ؟اره زبان فارسی البته تاریخ ادبیات هم میشه حذف کرد ولی خوندنش خالی از لطف نیست
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

عربی 60 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ اگر صفر مطلق هستین کتاب مبتکران و اگه ن مشکلی ندارین خیلی سبز غزال موسوی حتما به تاپیک تمام نکات عربی برای 100 زدن لو رفت رو چک کنید من کاملا توضیح دادم
امکان حذف هست ؟اره خب مثلا شَکل و تحلیل صرفی 
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

دینی70 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ برای دینی حتی زیپ هم بخونید کافیه
امکان حذف هست ؟به خودتون بستگی داره
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

زبان 70 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ مبتکران یا شبقره، شما تو زبان فقط و فقط تمرکزتون باید روی لغت باشه تا میتونید لغت بخونید و ریدینگ حل کنید و ترجمه کنید
امکان حذف هست ؟ کلوز تست و گرامر
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

ریاضی 20 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ خط ویژه شما احتمال و ماتریس و امار بخونین میشه 20 درصد یادتون نره ک تو ریاضی تمرین خیلی مهمه
امکان حذف هست ؟
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

زیست 50 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ برای مطالعه ک حتما حتما حتما کتاب درسی منبع برای تست گاج نقره ای خوبه الگو خوبه
توی درس زیست باید سعی کنید خوب نکات رو دریابی و خوب مرور کنی تو زیست مرور مهمه
امکان حذف هست ؟ژنتیک، گیاهی یه امیدی بهش هست
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

فیزیک 15 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ عشق من  :Yahoo (4):  
شما همون پیش 2 رو بخونین تازه بیشتر 15 میزنین  :Yahoo (4):  منابع زیاده گاج هست کانون هست اگر صفر هستین یا فیلم ببینین یا گاج بخرین، اینو بگم ک فیزیک ی مفهوم داره ک باید اونو درک کنی تا بتونی فرمول ها رو با هم وفق بدی پس مثل ریاضی حتما بابد تمرین رو فراموش نکنین و اینکه فرمول های هر درس رو یادداشت کن و مرور کن
امکان حذف هست ؟
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

شیمی 50 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟مبتکران خوبه هر چند خودم سیر تا پیاز میخونم
برای مطالعه شیمی حتما باید 3 درس اول دوم رو خوب بلد باشین این 3 درس مادر کل شیمیه جدول رو هم فراموش نکنید
شیمی هم مفهومیه هم تمرین و زود فراموش میشه پس حتما تمرین و تکرار داشته باشین
امکان حذف هست ؟
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

موفق باشید

----------


## Brave

> تو کنکور کلا چند تا مسئله در زیست میدن؟


دقیقا نمیدونم
ولی از4 5 تا بیشتر نیست

----------


## Brave

> من خودم والا میخواستم 98 کنکور بدم دیدم نمیشه موندم 99
> حالا نمیخوام ت رو هم ناامید کنم ت بخون 
> ولی نظر منو بخوای نه


درصدایی که گفته بنظرم فضایی نیست و میشه رسید.
شما دیگه خیلی ناامیدی.

----------


## D R E A M=

> درصدایی که گفته بنظرم فضایی نیست و میشه رسید.
> شما دیگه خیلی ناامیدی.


میشه رسید ولی ب اون 3 رتبه نمیشه ک با این درصد ها میشه ؟؟ 
من درصد ها رو نگا کردم همشون بالا بودن

----------


## high.target

_به به 60 تا کاربر آنلاین
......
پرسیدی میشه میگم آره میشه چون خودم تونستم تو هم میتونی همه اگ بخان میتونن میتونی ب شرطی ک زود زود ی روش برا هر درسی پیدا کنی و شروع کنی شروع
این ک چقد حرص کنکورو بخورید مهم نیست مهم اینکه واسه کنکور درس بخونین
هر کس هم خدای نکرده احساس خستگی داشت حتما بهم بگه مشاوره های روحی خوبی میتونم بهش بدم
اما از اونجا ک تجربی نبودم درسی شرمنده..._

----------


## mahmood21755

برای سال بعد نندازین تورو خدا باز تو بحث معدلو و حواشی گیر میکنیین
اره ابجی میتونی بیاری فقط یکم تو زیست باید ساعت مطالعت زیاد باشه روزی 8 ساعت باید بخونی چون گفتی تقریبا صفرم 
برای زیست میتونی حرف آخرم ببینی خیلی خوبه برای مبتدی ها تست هم به اندازه کافی توش داره کتاب درسیم تو زیست یادت نره خیلی مهمه ابی کانونم بگیر تا جایی که تونستی تستاش رو بزن 
برای شیمی هم خط ویژه مسائل و مفاهیم برات کافیه به علاوه کتاب درسی و اقاجانی هم اگه ببینی خیلی خوبه  و تستهای 10 سال گذشته کنکور 

برای فیزیک هم دوستان گفتن ولی من میگم اگه از کامیار استفاده کنی خیلی بهتره و به اون درصدی که میخوای قطعا میرسی .فشار و گرما و نوسان به بعد پیش 2 رو از کامیار ببین تستاهای کنکور 10 سال گذشته هم بزن سی درصد رو تضمین میکنم بهت 
برای ریاضیم احتمال و انالیز و تابع و مثلثات و قدرمطلق و برکت و امار رو بخون البته اگه مشکلی داشتی میتونی منتظری ببینی و بعدشم تست بزنی 
برای عمومی هایم الان دقیقا وقتشه و باید سرمایه گذاری اصلیت رو همین عمومی ها باشه مخصوصا دینی و ادبیات برای عربی هم اگه از چایه مشکل داری ناصح زاده یا هورفر یا میثم فلاح ببین بعدش برو سراغ موج آزمون عربی و هر شب دوتا ازمون بگیرو لغات عربی هم یادت نره بخونی
زبان هم گرامر تضمینی میتونی بزنی گرامر محمودی عالیه به نظرم موسسه حرف آخر تستهای کنکور تو گرامر بزنی اوکیه برای واژگانم لغات بخون و تست بزن و از عید به بعد هم هرشب یک متن بخون یا دوتا

----------


## دختر دریا

> این درصدا جیزی نیس به قول مصلایی میگه شاگردی داشت با 3ماه رتبه 200 کنکور شد روزی 16ساعت درس میخوند


جدی؟

----------


## mahmood21755

> جدی؟


یعنی اگه راست باشه شما درس میخونی  و اگه دروغ باشه نمیخونی ؟!

----------


## دختر دریا

> یعنی اگه راست باشه شما درس میخونی  و اگه دروغ باشه نمیخونی ؟!


نه :Yahoo (4): ،همینطوری پرسیدم.

----------


## mahmood21755

> نه،همینطوری پرسیدم.



 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​با روزی دو.ساعت شیمی تا دوساعت ونیم و 4ساعت زیست میشه برسی زیست بهترم میشه زد حساب کن در 130روز مونده روزی 50تست زیست بزنی میشه چقدر؟6500الی 7هزار تست یعنی میتونی کل گاج نقره ایی رو تموم کنی درکنارش میتونی ی موج ازمونی چیزیم بزنی حتی بهتر از 60 65بزنی اما ریاضی فیزیک یکم استعداد هوش میخواد زیست بیشتر خوندن میخواد فهمیدن برحال دردسرش از دید من کمتره ب خود من 4ماه تایم بدن بگن کدوم میتونی بخونی 70بزنی قطعا زیست انتخاب میکنم درضمن زمین شناسیم بخون 15 20بزنی

----------


## AzerilA

> ​با روزی دو.ساعت شیمی تا دوساعت ونیم و 4ساعت زیست میشه برسی زیست بهترم میشه زد حساب کن در 130روز مونده روزی 50تست زیست بزنی میشه چقدر؟6500الی 7هزار تست یعنی میتونی کل گاج نقره ایی رو تموم کنی درکنارش میتونی ی موج ازمونی چیزیم بزنی حتی بهتر از 60 65بزنی اما ریاضی فیزیک یکم استعداد هوش میخواد زیست بیشتر خوندن میخواد فهمیدن برحال دردسرش از دید من کمتره ب خود من 4ماه تایم بدن بگن کدوم میتونی بخونی 70بزنی قطعا زیست انتخاب میکنم درضمن زمین شناسیم بخون 15 20بزنی


برای شیمی چه پیشنهادی دارید؟
یعنی زدن ریاضی و فیزیک برای درصد هایی که گفتم با این شرایط خیلی سخته؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> برای شیمی چه پیشنهادی دارید؟
> یعنی زدن ریاضی و فیزیک برای درصد هایی که گفتم با این شرایط خیلی سخته؟


​20 30درصد سخت نیست منظورذم 50 40 زدن ریاضی فیزیک یکم سخته

----------


## MeGa-Mind

استارتر جان چقدر همه ی تاپیکهات این شکلی هستن
همش میپرسی میشه نمیشه
اگه از اولین تاپیکی که زدی شروع به خوندن کرده بودی الان وسطای راه بودی
بعدا این کارات یادت میان افسوس میخوری ببین کی بهت گفتم
آخه این سوالا چیه...میشه نمیشه...مگه کسی علم غیب داره؟؟ نمیخای بخونی نخون...این همه هم بیخود فکرت رو مشغول نکن...اگه هم میخای بخونی برو قشنگ با تمرکز بشین بخون..به نتیجه هم فک نکن..همین فکرا مغزتو پر کردن نمیذارن چیزی هم یادت بمونه

هر کی یه چیز میگه میپرسی میشه نمیشه...آخه واقعا کسی چمیدونه عزیز؟ معلومه خیلی تحت فشار فکری هستی...سعی کن به خودت آرامش بدی و بدون نگرانی بخونی...تو حداکثرتلاشت رو کن به درصد و رتبه فکر نکن...یه کاغذ بردار هرموقع فکر این چیزا سراغت اومد توش بنویس بعد بگو بعد از 14 تیر بهش فکر میکنم مدام اینو به خودت بگو تا ذهنت بپذیره الان وقتش نیست..درباره ی این موضوعات اینجا حرف زدن بیشتر آشفتت میکنه...بیشتر هم حواست میره سمت حرف کسی که میگه نمیشه...این همه صحبت میکنن و راهنماییت میکنن ولی متاسفانه انگار زیاد هم حرف گوش نمیکنی.

----------


## mahmood21755

> استارتر جان چقدر همه ی تاپیکهات این شکلی هستن
> همش میپرسی میشه نمیشه
> اگه از اولین تاپیکی که زدی شروع به خوندن کرده بودی الان وسطای راه بودی
> بعدا این کارات یادت میان افسوس میخوری ببین کی بهت گفتم
> آخه این سوالا چیه...میشه نمیشه...مگه کسی علم غیب داره؟؟ نمیخای بخونی نخون...این همه هم بیخود فکرت رو مشغول نکن...اگه هم میخای بخونی برو قشنگ با تمرکز بشین بخون..به نتیجه هم فک نکن..همین فکرا مغزتو پر کردن نمیذارن چیزی هم یادت بمونه
> 
> هر کی یه چیز میگه میپرسی میشه نمیشه...آخه واقعا کسی چمیدونه عزیز؟ معلومه خیلی تحت فشار فکری هستی...سعی کن به خودت آرامش بدی و بدون نگرانی بخونی...تو حداکثرتلاشت رو کن به درصد و رتبه فکر نکن...یه کاغذ بردار هرموقع فکر این چیزا سراغت اومد توش بنویس بعد بگو بعد از 14 تیر بهش فکر میکنم مدام اینو به خودت بگو تا ذهنت بپذیره الان وقتش نیست..درباره ی این موضوعات اینجا حرف زدن بیشتر آشفتت میکنه...بیشتر هم حواست میره سمت حرف کسی که میگه نمیشه...این همه صحبت میکنن و راهنماییت میکنن ولی متاسفانه انگار زیاد هم حرف گوش نمیکنی.


 :Yahoo (8): خیلی قشنگ حرف دلمو زدی

----------


## WickedSick

درصدی کار نکن. از،من میشنوی البته :Yahoo (21): 
اصلا هدف گذاری همیشه و همیشه صرفا باید سر این باشه که من تمام توانمو میذارم.حالا هرچی شد، نهایت توانم بوده. شاید اصن خدا نخواسته:/ 
پس اصلا اینجور فک نکنین. تمام تلاشتونو بکنین. با برنامه پیش برید و اصولی و درست بخونین. ایشالا که بهترین اتفاق میفته!

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

قصد من اصلا نا امید کردن یا حذف رقیب نیست فقط میخوام صادقانه و خالصانه بهتون بگم که با سطح صفر نمیتونین تو 4 ماه این درصدها رو بیارین چون این درصدهایی که گفتین تو گفتن خیلی راحته اما رسیدن بهش تو 4ماه و با سطح صفر سخت نیست بلکه غیر ممکنه!اون دوستانی هم که دارن میگن تو 4 ماه میشه این درصدها رو آورد یا واقعا از سختی های کنکور خبر ندارن یا واقعا دارن بهتون امید الکی میدن اما این دوستان بدونن که واقعیت رو باید پذیرفت و نباید امید دادن های الکی جای واقعیت ها رو بگیره که اگه بگیره ممکنه آینده یه شخص رو نابود کنه.اینم بگم که من این حرفا رو از روی تجربه ام میگم و واقعا براری استارتر دلم میسوزه که مبادا اتفاقاتی که برای خودم افتاد برای استارتر هم بیفته.

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> این درصدا جیزی نیس به قول مصلایی میگه شاگردی داشت با 3ماه رتبه 200 کنکور شد روزی 16ساعت درس میخوند


همش چرتهههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه!بخدا شماها چقد ساده این!

----------


## AzerilA

> قصد من اصلا نا امید کردن یا حذف رقیب نیست فقط میخوام صادقانه و خالصانه بهتون بگم که با سطح صفر نمیتونین تو 4 ماه این درصدها رو بیارین چون این درصدهایی که گفتین تو گفتن خیلی راحته اما رسیدن بهش تو 4ماه و با سطح صفر سخت نیست بلکه غیر ممکنه!اون دوستانی هم که دارن میگن تو 4 ماه میشه این درصدها رو آورد یا واقعا از سختی های کنکور خبر ندارن یا واقعا دارن بهتون امید الکی میدن اما این دوستان بدونن که واقعیت رو باید پذیرفت و نباید امید دادن های الکی جای واقعیت ها رو بگیره که اگه بگیره ممکنه آینده یه شخص رو نابود کنه.اینم بگم که من این حرفا رو از روی تجربه ام میگم و واقعا براری استارتر دلم میسوزه که مبادا اتفاقاتی که برای خودم افتاد برای استارتر هم بیفته.


قرار شد دلیل هم بیارید
دلیل تون خودتونید؟ کار هایی که کردید هم بگید و نتیجه ای که گرفتید 
و تغییراتی که تو درصد ها باید ایجاد بشه رو هم بگید

----------


## AzerilA

> درصدی کار نکن. از،من میشنوی البته
> اصلا هدف گذاری همیشه و همیشه صرفا باید سر این باشه که من تمام توانمو میذارم.حالا هرچی شد، نهایت توانم بوده. شاید اصن خدا نخواسته:/ 
> پس اصلا اینجور فک نکنین. تمام تلاشتونو بکنین. با برنامه پیش برید و اصولی و درست بخونین. ایشالا که بهترین اتفاق میفته!


حق با شماست اقای دکتر
فقط نظرتون رو درصد ها چیه؟اینکه کدوم ها میشه و کدوم درصد ها نمیشه؟
لطف کنید برای سوال ها هم با توجه به درصد ها جواب بدین که خیلی کمک میکنه و من مدیونتون میشم

----------


## Neo.Healer

قبل همه چیز من پارسال توی سه ماه این درصدارو زدم
ادبیات 72
عربی 85
دینی 60
زبان 50
زمین 14
ریاضی 50
زیست 66
فیزیک 17 (اینو کلا وقت نذاشتم روش چون ساعت مطالعه ام پایین بود)
شیمی 62
فک کنم تا همینجام جوابتو گرفتی


ادبیات 60 درصد 
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟تاریخ ادب لقمه+لغت و املا و قرابت و آرایه زیاد خوندن نمیخواد اصلش تمرین و تسته
امکان حذف هست ؟بله برای بخش های از زبان فارسی
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟از زبان فارسی ویرایش و انواع جمله رو بخون بقیه حذف

عربی 60 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ناصح زاده فیلمش خوبه...کتاب خیلی سبزم خوبه...عربی تست فقط کنکورا بزن چون کلا فهمیدنش مهمتره تا تست
امکان حذف هست ؟بله برای بعضی قواعد
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟معتلات و معلوم مجهول رو حذف کن کلا 2تا سواله اونم نزنی مشکلی نی

دینی70 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟آیات خیلی مهمن
امکان حذف هست ؟امکانش هست اما نیازی نی وقت هس همشو بخونی
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟-

زبان 70 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟خوندم ک زبانت خوبه پس روشو خودت میدونی
امکان حذف هست ؟میشه گرامر رو کلا حذف کنی حدود 4سوالع حداکثر اما وقت کردی بخون
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟-

ریاضی 20 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟خط ویزه رو بخون با تست زیاد از هر کتابکاری ک داری اما میشه روی درصد بالاترم فکر کنی
امکان حذف هست ؟آری
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟مقاطع و کاربردمشتق و هندسه رو حذف کن-------مشتق و انتگرال حذف نکن و تابع هم خوبه بخونی و بقیه هم کلا خوبن بجز اون سه تا ک گفتم بقیه همش خوبن واس خوندن اما مثلا برای خوندن اکثرشون مثلثات لازمه+برای خوندن حد و انتگرال حتما مشتق لازمه

زیست 50 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟تست گاج توسی یا آبی قلم اینا+خط ویزه
امکان حذف هست ؟آری
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟اصولا ژنتیک یا گیاهی یکیشو کامل میحذفن بقیه اما نظر من اینک همشو بخونی فقط روی مسائل ژنتیک زیاد وقت نذار همین

فیزیک 15 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟خیلی سبز خوبه
امکان حذف هست ؟آری
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟اگ تا حالا حرکت و دینامیکو نخونی حذفشون کن چون حجمشون زیاده------کلا چون درصد کمی در نظر گرفتی بجای اینک فکر حذف باشی با گزینش درس بخون یعنی فصل هایی ک قراره بخونی انتخاب کن اکثرا حذف میشه برات

شیمی 50 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟فیل و موج آزمون عالیه
امکان حذف هست ؟آری
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟میتونی کل پیش2 رو حذف کنی همین+بعضیا محلول هارو میحذفن اگ حذف کردی اون چند صفحه آخرش ک حفظی هست با چند صفحه حفظی اولشو بخون آسونن

این درس به درس
در کل تو بخون حدود یکماه بعد میبینی چقد سرعت پیشرفتت عالیه و خوب میخونی و امیدوار میشی...از کندی اولیه ات دلسرد نشو
موفق باشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ali.asghar

*
دوستان همه چیز رو گفتن من چند تا نکته میگم 


ادبیات 60 درصد 
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟کتوب لقمه /سبطی خیلی بست داده وطولانی است /تست موضوعی گاج /جمع بندی خط ویزه 
امکان حذف هست ؟زبان فارسی /البته باید حد اقل بخش اشخاص وکلمات واملا وبیاموزیم رو بلد باشی 
بهتره موضوعی بخونیش وبرای هر بخش /املا ولغت وتاریخ وقرابت وارایه /تایم مخصوصی مثل تایم شب داشته باشی ومهم ترین درس عمومی است /بوجه بندی رو هم می تونی از سایت کانون یا گزینه 2 نگاه کنی 


عربی 60 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ فیلم ناصح زاده الا +عربی کامل گاج /جمع بندی خط ویزه 
امکان حذف هست ؟معتلات 
عربی ترجمه ومنصوبات به نسبت بخش های راحت هستند 

دینی70 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟میکرو //دینی رو حتی بالای 80-90هم میشه زد همراه خوندن تست سراسری بزن وهیچی حذف نکن 
امکان حذف هست ؟
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

زبان 70 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟​1خط ویزه وکتاب مبتکران کلا زبان ولغت حذف هم هیچی 
امکان حذف هست ؟
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

ریاضی 20 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟ خط ویزه بی نظیر است /
امکان حذف هست ؟
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

زیست 50 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟همایش عمارلو وتست سراسری کانون /ابی /
امکان حذف هست ؟بهتره حذف نکنی اما گیاهی وزنتیک  رو میشه حذف کرد 
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

فیزیک 15 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟میکرو عالی است /خط ویزه هم متوسط 
امکان حذف هست ؟حرکت ودینامیک رو میشه 
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟

شیمی 50 درصد
روش و منابع پیشنهادی؟خط ویزه ویا فیل بازرگان /مبتکران /
امکان حذف هست ؟بهتره نشه اما اسید رو میشه کاری کرد 
کدوم مطالب رو حذف کنم؟[/QUOTE]
چند تا پست هم از وبلاگ کنکور 100 کپی میکنم اینجا /موفق باشی*

----------


## ali.asghar

*ریاضیات
اگه جز دسته دوم هستید پاسخگویی به 9 تست و رسیده به درصد 30 کفایت میکنه.
برای درصد 30 معمولا به پایه قوی ریاضی نیازی نیست.مباحث آمار-احتمال و ترکیبات و ماتریس که نیازی به محاسبات سخت و پایه ای ریاضی ندارن 20 درصد سوالات کنکور رو تشکیل میدن.
برای پاسخگویی به 3 سوال دیگه مباحث:دنباله-تابع رشد و زوال-حد-پیوستگی-معادلات درجه 2 که حداقل 5 تست کنکور رو شامل میشن کافی هستن
برای پاسخگویی به سوالات بالا دانش پایه ای متوسط ریاضی و کتاب خط ویژه گاج کفایت میکنه
اما اگر جزو دسته اول هستید باید به 17 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید تا درصدی حدود 55 رو کسب کنید
برای پاسخگویی به 17 تست ریاضیات تجربی شما باید علاوه بر مباحثی که برای دسته قبلی ذکر شد مباحث مشتق-کاربرد مشتق-مثلثات و انتگرال و باقی مباحث تابع رو هم مطالعه کنید.
باز هم کتاب خط ویژه ریاضی گاج برای رسیدن به درصد مورد نظر کافی هست.فقط یادتون باشه بالا 70 درصد سوالات ریاضی کنکور هر سال مشابه سال های قبل هست پس سوالات ریاضی کنکور تجربی و ریاضی سال های 90 به بعد رو چند بار حل کنید.
فیزیک
باز هم اگه جزو دسته دوم هستید پاسخگویی به 9 تست کفایت میکنه.
برای کسب درصد 30 در درس فیزیک مباحث مقابل خونده بشه:فیزیک اول که از 3 تستش باید به 2 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید-مبحث گرما و قانون گازها که از 3 تستش لازمه به 2 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید-فصول 3 و 4 فیزیک سوم که از 2 تستشون باید به 1 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید و فصول 4 تا 8 پیش دانشگاهی که از 7 تستشون کافیه به 4 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید.
اگر جزو دسته اول هستید کسب درصد 50 و پاسخگویی به 15 تست نیاز هست.
برای پاسخگویی به درصد گفته شده شما باید علاوه بر فصول گفته شده باید فشار از سال دوم-خازن و مدار از سال سوم و فصل نوسان از پیش هم باید مطالعه بشه.مبحث ماهواره و حرکت دو بعدی از فصول 1 و 2 پیش هم که هر ساله حداقل یکیشون پای ثابت کنکور هستن و صرفا فرمول محور هستن میتونه درصد 50 شما رو تثبیت کنه و حتی شما رو به درصد های بالاتر برسونه.
کتاب گاج یا خیلی سبز یا الگو یا حتی آبی کانون(در صورت عدم نیاز به درسنامه)برای رسیدن به این درصد کافیه.باز هم باید گفت اکثر تست های فیزیک کنکور هر سال تکرار سال های قبله پس تست های کنکور رو جدی بگیرید.
عربی
دسته دوم برای رسیدن به هدفشون صرفا کافیه به 8 تست پاسخ صحیح بدن.
بالطبع مبحث اسون ترجمه با  8 تست باید محور توجه این دسته باشه و بتونن 6 تست از این بخش رو جواب بدن.لازم به ذکر نیست که برای حل تست های ترجمه نیازی به ترجمه تحت الفظی و دقیق نیست و صرفا توجه به جمع و مفرد-معرفه و نکره-ضمایر متصل-حروف اضافه مثل و-در نهایت در صورت حل نشدن تست توجه به زمان فعل کافیه.
برای 2 تست باقی مونده هم کافیه منصوبات از قواعد که حداقل 3 تست کنکور رو تشکیل میدن خونده بشه.
برای رسیدن به این درصد کتاب خط ویژه عربی گاج کافیه.
اما دسته دوم باید به 18 تست یا 72 درصد سوالات پاسخ صحیح بدن.بالطبع کسایی به این درصد خواهند رسید که پایه عربی خوبی داشته باشن و البته کسانی هم که میخوان به رشته های تاپ برسن بیش از 90 درصدشون این پایه خوب رو دارن.
برای پاسخگویی به درصد 72 لازمه به 7 تست ترجمه-7 تست درک مطلب و تجزیه و تحلیل صرفی و حرکه گذاری  و 4 تست قواعد پاسخ صحیح داده بشه.
برای پاسخگویی به 4 تست قواعد خوندن دقیق منصوبات و مضاف و مضاف الیه و صفت کفایت میکنه.
توصیه میشه هر شب 1 درک مطلب رو کار کنید و تحلیل صرفی و حرکه گذاری های مربوطه رو انجام بدید.
اگه تمکن مالی کافی دارید توصیه میشه دی وی دی های عربی حرف اخر یا افبا رو تهیه کنید و پس از اون تست های عربی سال های اخیر رو بزنید در غیر این صورت کتاب عربی کامل گاج و تست های کنکور کار کنید.
زبان انگلیسی
قبل از هر چیزی باید گفت که برای پاسخگویی به بیش از سه چهارم تست های زبان کنکور داشتن دایره لغت کافی و ترجمه جمله(نه ترجمه کامل بلکه ترجمه به حدی که خواسته و مفهوم سوال مشخص بشه)لازم هست.پس برای تقویت دایره لغات خودتون لازمه روزانه 20 الی 30 دقیقه ای وقت بزارید و ابتدا روی لغات کتاب درسی سوم و پیش تسلط کامل پیدا کنید.سپس روزانه 5 لغت جدید خارج از کتاب رو از دفترچه لغت مبتکران یا گاج رو بخونید.
دسته دوم براشون درصد 40 کافیه.
این دسته به 2 تست از تست های قواعد هم جواب بدن کافیه.توصیه میشه قواعد تمام دروس پیش(با تاکید به حروف ربط و درس 8)خونده بشه چون راحت هستن و حیف هست از دست برن.از قواعد سال سوم هم صرفا ترتیب صفات کافیه که با رمز کاس شرمج یاد بگیردش(کیفیت-اندازه-سن-شکل-رنگ-ملیت-جنس)
تعریف کیفیت:کیفیت به نظر خود ما بستگی داره.چیزی که از نظر ما زیبا هست اما از نظر یکی دیگه زشت و مثال هایی از این دست دلالتی بر کیفیت داره.
پس از 4 تست قاعده 8 تست لغت داریم که معمولا همگی مربوط به لغات سوم و پیش هستن.پاسخگویی به 5 تست کافیه.
شما تا اینجا به 7 تست پاسخ صحیح دادید.برای 3 تست دیگه هم کافی هست از 13 تست باقی مونده به 3 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید!که واقعا کار سختی نیست
از درک مطلب و کلوز تست نترسید.برای رسیدن به این 3 تست حتی تمرین کردن درک مطلب و کلوز تست هم نیاز نیست فقط کافیه کمی باهوش باشید و تست های اسون رو پیدا کنید.
منبع هم صرفا کتاب خط ویژه گاج کافیه
دسته دوم باید به 15 تست پاسخ صحیح بدن و به درصد 60 برسن.
برای این امر باید به 3 تست از قواعد اولیه پاسخ صحیح بدید.علاوه بر مباحث گفته شده قواعد جملات مجهول از سال سوم هم خونده بشه.از 8 تست لغت به 6 تست باید پاسخ صحیح بدید.
پاسخگویی به 2 تست کلوز تست-4 تست درک مطلب شما رو به درصد 60 خواهند رسوند.
توصیه میشه از خرداد ماه هر شب 1 درک مطلب و 1 کلوز کار کنید
منابع:خط ویژه گاج-کتاب درک مطلب نشر شبقره یا مبتکران*

----------


## ali.asghar

*دین و زندگی
اگر جزو دسته دوم هستید برای رسیدن به هدفتون درصد 50 کافیه.
حتما میدونید که بیش از 70 درصد سوالات دین و زندگی کنکور از ایات و احادیث هست پس برای رسیدن به درصد 50 لازمه روی این بخش ها تمرکز کنید.کتاب دین و زندگی همایش(نشر دریافت تالیف وحیده کاغذی)که صرفا روی ایات و احادیث تمرکز کرده برای رسیدن به این درصد کافیه.
توجه داشته باید برای تسلط کامل روی ایات 3 کلمه کلیدی از ابتدا و وسط و اخر هر ایه حفظ کنید تا اگر ایه کامل در سوال نیومد تست رو از دست ندید.با اینکه معنای ایات به صورت مستقیم مورد سوال قرار نمیگیره اما دونستن اون ها اکثر اوقات راه گشا هست 
اگر جزو دسته اول هستید کسب درصد 72 یعنی درست زدن 18 تست توصیه میشه.
برای رسیدن به این درصد لازمه که شما روی متن کتاب هم مسلط باشید.کتاب خط ویژه گاج هم آیات و هم متن رو به درستی و خوبی پوشش داده و پیشنهاد میشه تا کنکور این کتاب رو چند بار بخونید.همچنین لازم و ضروری هست تمام تست های کنکور سراسری از سال 90 به بعد رو حل کنید که قطعا راهگشای شما خواهد بود.
شیمی
باز هم اگر جزو دسته دوم هستید درصد 40 برای شما کافی هست.برای رسیدن به درصد 40 لازمه که صرفا به 14 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید
برای رسیدن به درصد 40 و حتی بالاتر کافیه شما دو کتاب خط ویژه گاج رو به دقت مطالعه کنید.
فصولی که لازم هست از این کتابا بخونید فصول 1 و 2 و 3 و 5 دوم-1 و 2 سوم-1 و 2 و 4 پیش هست.لازم نیست به تمام سوالات این فصول درست پاسخ بدید.اگر شما از 8 تستی که از فصول گفته شده در سال دوم میاد به 6 تست و از 8 سوال فصل 1 و 2 سوم 4 تست و بالاخره از 3 فصل پیش دانشگاهی هم 4 تست رو بزنید به این درصد خواهد رسید
از مسائل استوکیومتری و ترمودینامیک نترسید!با یاد گرفتن روش تناسب خواهید دید که حداقل به 2 مسئله از هر کدوم از مسائل این بخش ها جواب صحیح میدید.کتاب خط ویژه علاوه بر یاد دادن این روش شما رو با ساده کردن اعداد هم اشنا خواهد کرد تا اگر اعداد به ظاهر بد قلقی دیدید نترسید!تقریبا در تمام تست های کنکور سراسری تمام اعداد موجود در مسائل با هم قابل ساده شدن هستن
اگز جزو دسته اول هستید لازمه به 21 تست پاسخ صحیح بدید تا به درصد مناسب که 60 هست برسید.
توصیه میشه به جز اسید و باز هیچ فصل دیگه ای حذف نشه.
شما لازمه که 8 تست از سال دوم-8 تست از سال سوم و 5 تست از پیش دانشگاهی جواب بدید تا به این درصد برسید.
منابع مورد نیاز همون خط ویژه+موج ازمون الگو برای تست اضافی هست
زمین شناسی
پاسخ به سوالات زمین شناسی صرفا برای دسته اول هست
دسته اول اگر علاقمند به رشته داروسازی هستن تاکید فراوون داریم که حداقل 20 درصد زمین شناسی بزنن اما درصد 32 بسیار بهتر و کارگشا تر هست.
برای جواب دادن به 8 تست زمین شناسی شما باید 4 فصل اول سال سوم و فصول 1 تا 5 و 8 و 10 پیش رو مطالعه کنید.این ها فصولی هستن که 12 تست کنکور رو تشکیل میدن و درجه سختی کمتری هم نسبت به سایر فصول دارن
فراموش نکنید اگر به طور مثال رتبه زیرگروه یک شما در منطقه 2 مثلا 3800 باشه در این صورت پزشکی یا دندان قبول نخواهید شد اما با درصد 30 در زمین شناسی زیرگروه دو شما در منطقه حدود 2500 خواهد بود و میتونید در داروسازی پردیس دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی یا هر شهر دیگه تحصیل کنید اما اگر درصد زمینتون صفر باشه رتبه زیرگروه دو شما حتی بدتر از رتبه زیرگروه یک خواهد بود(مگر اینکه درصد شیمی و ریاضی شما خیلی خوب باشد که موارد استثنایی هستند)*

----------


## ali.asghar

*ادبیات فارسی
اگر شما جزو دسته دومی هستید که ذکر شد برای رسیدن به هدفتون کافیه در درس ادبیات به درصد 40 برسید.برای این کار لازمه شما 2 تست لغت-2 تست تاریخ ادبیات-1 تست املا-5 تست قرابت رو به درستی جواب بدید.اینطوری شما بدون درگیری با تست های سخت زبان فارسی و ارایه های ادبی به درصد موردنظر میرسید
برای زدن 2 تست لغت و 2 تست تاریخ ادبیات شما به هیچ کتابی احتیاج ندارید.فقط کافیه لغات آخر کتابتون(برای لغت)و توضیحات اول هر درس و اعلام آخر کتاب(برای تاریخ ادبیات)رو بخونید.مطمئن باشید اگه با دقت این کار رو بکنید به راحتی به این 4 تست پاسخ میدید و 16 درصد کسب میکنید
برای قرابت معنایی هم از هر کتابی که دارید روزانه 20 تست بزنید(تست های کنکور در تمامی رشته ها و سنجش و در نهایت تست های تالیفی استاندارد)و مفاهیم پر تکرار رو برای خودتون یادداشت کنید.قطعا روز کنکور به حداقل 5 تست پاسخ صحیح میدید.
خیلی ها از تست های املا وحشت دارن اما بدون شک در سالیان اخیر ساده ترین تست های ادبیات کنکور بودن.برای جواب دادن به تست های املا فقط کافیه کتاب لغت و املا نشر دریافت رو تهیه کنید.کتابی کم حجم هست که صرفا تو 1 روز هم تموم میشه و با مرور اون میبینید که میتونید حتی به 2 تست املا هم پاسخ درست بدید
اگر جزو دسته اول هستید باید به درصد 64 برسید.برای این کار لازمه شما به 2 تست لغت-2 تست املا-3 تست تاریخ ادبیات-2 تست آرایه های ادبی و 7 تست قرابت معنایی رو به درستی پاسخ بدید 
برای رسیدن به 2 تست لغت و املا و 3 تست تاریخ ادبیات راهکارهای گفته شده در پاراگراف قبلی صادقه فقط این دسته باید کتاب مذکور و اعلام اخر کتاب رو خیلی با دقت تر و با جزئیات تر بخونن تا در صورت دادن تست های شمارشی از این بخش ها سوالات رو از دست ندن.
برای قرابت هم باید روزانه 30 تست کار بشه
اما برای بخش ارایه های ادبی ما یک سری قواعد خاصی داریم که با استفاده از اونا میشه زیر 1 دقیقه 2 تست ارایه رو به راحتی پاسخ داد.به طور مثال ما میگیم اگر دیدید مصرع اول از یک چیز حرف میزنه و مصرع دوم کلا کانال رو عوض میکنه و میره رو یه موضوع دیگه!تو این بیت اسلوب معدله داریم(به شرط اینکه دو مصرع به هم وابسته نباشن و در اول مصرع دوم حروف ربطی مثل تا و که نیاد)یا اگر در یک بیت ما علت و معلول داشتیم و علت ذکر شده یک علت واقعی و طبیعی نباشه و صرفا یک دلیل عاشقانه و تخیلی باشه ما تو این بیت حسن تعلیل داریم.مثال زیر رو نگاه کنید
در بین مردان چون وفایی ندید ابر/اشکش روان به سوی زمین شد ز آسمان
در بیت مذکور علت باران(اشک روان ابر)رو وقا ندیدن از مردان روزگار دونسته که بالطبع یک دلیل واقعی برای بارون نیست
لازم به ذکر هست که تو ابیاتی که اداتی مثل چون و...میان معمولا حسن تعلیل داریم
یا برای استعاره یک قاعده داریم که میگیم معمولا اگر بعد حروف اشاره مثل آن و این و...اسم خاص بیاد معمولا اون اسم خاص استعاره هست.به طور مثال در بیت زیر نرگس استعاره هست
 آه از آن نرگس جادو که چه بازی انگیخت / آه از آن مست که بر مردم هشیار چه کرد
یا تو هر بیتی تشخیص داشته باشیم قطعا اونجا استعاره هم داریم
‌‌ای گل خوش نسیم من بلبل خویش را مسوز / کز سر صدق می­کند شب همه شب دعای تودر بیت تشخیص داریم پس  استعاره هم داریم(گل خوش نسیم استعاره هست)تمام این مثال ها زده شد تا شما بدونید با یک سری قواعد خاص شما میتونید خیلی راحت 2 تست ارایه ادبی رو جواب بدید.برای اشنایی با برخی از این قواعد کتاب ادبیات نشر دریافت(همایش)برای زدن 2 تست ارایه ادبی کافیه.البته حتما باید روزانه 5 تست هم از ارایه کار کنید و دونسته هاتون رو پیاده کنیدزیست شناسیباز اگر جزو دسته دوم هستید بهتره برای رسیدن اسون تر به رشته موردنظرتون در دانشگاه سراسری در زیست شناسی درصد 45 رو کسب کنید.برای رسیدن به درصد گفته شده کافیه شما در سال دوم دبیرستان صرفا 3 فصل 4 و 6 و 8 رو مطالعه کنید که به طور طبیعی 7 تست کنکور سراسری رو تشکیل میدن.در سال سوم شما باید فصول 1 تا 4 و 11 رو که حداقل 8 تست کنکور رو به خودشون اختصاص میدن بخونید.در پیش دانشگاهی هم مطالعه فصل 5(صرفا مفاهیم و نه مسائل ژنتیکی اون)و فصول 7 تا 11 که حداقل 12 تست کنکور رو به خودشون اختصاص میدن کافیهشما با مطالعه 14 فصل از 30 فصل کتاب های زیست شناسیتون که 55 درصد زیست کنکور رو تشکیل میدن میتونید به درصد مورد اشاره برسید(در تمامی کنکور ها این 14 فصل بیش از 60 درصد سوالات رو تشکیل دادن و ما حداقل رو بر 55 درصد گذاشتیم)منابع برای رسیدن به این درصد:مطالعه دقیق کتاب درسی+تست های کنکور های سراسری+زیست شناسی نشر دریافت(عمارلو)+تست از نشر الگواما اگر هدف شما رسیدن به رتبه زیر 10 هزار کشوری و رشته های تاپ هست لازمه که به 64 درصد سوالات پاسخ صحیح بدید.برای این کار لازم نیست فصول خیلی بیشتری از دسته اول مطالعه کنید!در واقع این دسته هم صرفا باید 17 فصل کتابشون+چند بخش کوچیک از هر چند فصل دیگه رو مطالعه کنناین دسته علاوه بر فصول ذکر شده کافیه که فصول 9 و 10 سوم و 1 پیش دانشگاهی رو+بخش های گیاهی فصل 3 و 7 دوم+دودمانه از ژنتیک و ساختار غشا از فصل 2 سال دوم که در حد چند صفحه و بسیار اسون هستن مطالعه کنند.این قسمت ها حداقل 8 تست کنکور رو شامل میشن!منابع مورد نیاز:کتاب درسی+همایش نشر دریافت+آی کیو گاج+تصویرنامه مهر و ماه
*

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> قبل همه چیز من پارسال توی سه ماه این درصدارو زدم
> ادبیات 72
> عربی 85
> دینی 60
> زبان 50
> زمین 14
> ریاضی 50
> زیست 66
> فیزیک 17 (اینو کلا وقت نذاشتم روش چون ساعت مطالعه ام پایین بود)
> ...


داداش من باور دارم که تونستی پارسال تو 3 ماه اون درصدها رو بزنی اما اینم قطعا میدونم که که پایه درسیت خییییییییییلییییییییییی قوی بوده(نگو که پایه درسیت ضعیف بوده که واقعا خنده آور میشه).پس لطفا یه چیزی رو میگی کامل بگو نه اینکه فقط جاهای خوشمزشو بگی و نگی که چقدر زحمت کشیدی تا به جاهای خوشمزه برسی

----------


## AzerilA

> قبل همه چیز من پارسال توی سه ماه این درصدارو زدم
> ادبیات 72
> عربی 85
> دینی 60
> زبان 50
> زمین 14
> ریاضی 50
> زیست 66
> فیزیک 17 (اینو کلا وقت نذاشتم روش چون ساعت مطالعه ام پایین بود)
> ...


مرسی عزیزم 
به نظرت با روزی یک ساعت ادبیات میشه همه مباحث رو خوند یا خیلی کم هست؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مرسی عزیزم 
> به نظرت با روزی یک ساعت ادبیات میشه همه مباحث رو خوند یا خیلی کم هست؟


هر روز روزی یک ساعت تا خود کنکور عالیه 
اما تکوازه وازه و انواع وابسته یعنی کلا شمارشی های زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
اگ مهرم میومدی همینو میگفتم چون با توجه به زمانی ک صرف خوندنش و حل تستش میشه و ریسک شدید پاسخگویی ک سر یدونه اینور اونور جوابش غلط میشه ارزش جواب دادن نداره

----------


## AzerilA

> داداش من باور دارم که تونستی پارسال تو 3 ماه اون درصدها رو بزنی اما اینم قطعا میدونم که که پایه درسیت خییییییییییلییییییییییی قوی بوده(نگو که پایه درسیت ضعیف بوده که واقعا خنده آور میشه).پس لطفا یه چیزی رو میگی کامل بگو نه اینکه فقط جاهای خوشمزشو بگی و نگی که چقدر زحمت کشیدی تا به جاهای خوشمزه برسی


ایشون دختر باران هستن من پارسال ابتدای ابان و مهر ماه که یکم میخوندم ترازشون رو در تاپیک  قلم چی یادم هست.الان هم از امضا شون یادمه  :Yahoo (94): .ترازشون اگه یادم باشه خیلی خوب و هفت هزار  بود ولی بعدش تا یه مدت نخوندن تا 3 ماه مونده دوباره شروع کردند.ولی من هم اونموقع کم میخوندم هم بعد اون کلا تا الان ول کردم و نخوندم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AzerilA

> هر روز روزی یک ساعت تا خود کنکور عالیه 
> اما تکوازه وازه و انواع وابسته یعنی کلا شمارشی های زبان فارسی رو حذف کن
> اگ مهرم میومدی همینو میگفتم چون با توجه به زمانی ک صرف خوندنش و حل تستش میشه و ریسک شدید پاسخگویی ک سر یدونه اینور اونور جوابش غلط میشه ارزش جواب دادن نداره


عزیزم من کاملا احساس میکنم برای خوندن زبان فارسی حتی مباحثی که گفتی وقت نمیشه .زبان فارسی قبلا هم برای کنکور نخوندم .
از الان یک ساعت بخونم میشه 130 ساعت تقریبا.خوب من نه هیچ نمیتونه زبان فارسی رو بخونه درسته یا من اشتباه میکنم؟
نظرت چیه حذف کنم؟اگه حذف کنم میتونم 60 بزنم؟
به نظرت خوندن تاریخ ادبیات و املا و لغت چقدر زمان میبره؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> داداش من باور دارم که تونستی پارسال تو 3 ماه اون درصدها رو بزنی اما اینم قطعا میدونم که که پایه درسیت خییییییییییلییییییییییی قوی بوده(نگو که پایه درسیت ضعیف بوده که واقعا خنده آور میشه).پس لطفا یه چیزی رو میگی کامل بگو نه اینکه فقط جاهای خوشمزشو بگی و نگی که چقدر زحمت کشیدی تا به جاهای خوشمزه برسی


اگ منظورت از پایه ی درسی مدرسمه...من قبلا گفتم تیزهوشان درس خوندم 
این ربطی به عمومیا نداره و عمومیا واقعا صفر کلوین شروع کردم منی ک از زبان و دینی و ادبیات واقعا چیزی حالیم نبود 
اما اختصاصیا فیزیک و ریاضی چون سر کلاس پرت و خواب بودم سطحم صفر ک نه اما بد بود 
زیست و شیمیم خوب بود ...یعنی زیست تست نزده بودم اما بلد بودم کتابو چالش نداشتم+شیمی بجز پیش2 و محلول ها بقیه رو بلد بودم باز تست نزده بودم
داداش هم نیستم :Yahoo (31): آبجیم :Yahoo (105): 
پاداشی ک گرفتم انقد بزرگتر از زحمتم بود ک خودم باورم نشده حتی الان ک انقد خوب زدم کنکور اصلی رو

----------


## AzerilA

> اگ منظورت از پایه ی درسی مدرسمه...من قبلا گفتم تیزهوشان درس خوندم 
> این ربطی به عمومیا نداره و عمومیا واقعا صفر کلوین شروع کردم منی ک از زبان و دینی و ادبیات واقعا چیزی حالیم نبود 
> اما اختصاصیا فیزیک و ریاضی چون سر کلاس پرت و خواب بودم سطحم صفر ک نه اما بد بود 
> زیست و شیمیم خوب بود ...یعنی زیست تست نزده بودم اما بلد بودم کتابو چالش نداشتم+شیمی بجز پیش2 و محلول ها بقیه رو بلد بودم باز تست نزده بودم
> داداش هم نیستمآبجیم
> پاداشی ک گرفتم انقد بزرگتر از زحمتم بود ک خودم باورم نشده حتی الان ک انقد خوب زدم کنکور اصلی رو


ببخشید شیمی رو شما کامل خوندید یا حذف داشتید؟
از کدوم منابع استفاده کردید؟

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> قرار شد دلیل هم بیارید
> دلیل تون خودتونید؟ کار هایی که کردید هم بگید و نتیجه ای که گرفتید 
> و تغییراتی که تو درصد ها باید ایجاد بشه رو هم بگید


اگه بخوام این چیزهایی که گفتین رو تایپ کنم واقعا زمان بره و از حوصله ی من خارجه.اگه شروع به خوندن کنکور کردید اونوقت متوجه حرفام میشین و جواب همه ی سوالاتتون رو اونوقت میگیرین.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عزیزم من کاملا احساس میکنم برای خوندن زبان فارسی حتی مباحثی که گفتی وقت نمیشه .زبان فارسی قبلا هم برای کنکور نخوندم .
> از الان یک ساعت بخونم میشه 130 ساعت تقریبا.خوب من نه هیچ نمیتونه زبان فارسی رو بخونه درسته یا من اشتباه میکنم؟
> نظرت چیه حذف کنم؟اگه حذف کنم میتونم 60 بزنم؟
> به نظرت خوندن تاریخ ادبیات و املا و لغت چقدر زمان میبره؟


من بلد نیستم ساختی بگم یعنی مثلا بگم 20 ساعت تاریخ ادب...چون هیچوقت اینمدلی برنامه ریزی نکردم
برای زبان فارسی گفتم ویرایش رو بخون حجمش کمه و یک تست داره 
انواع جمله همون سه جزئی گذرا به مفعول ایناس ک اینم یک تسته و آسون
تاریخ ادب و لغت 
من بنظرم روزی 5صفحه تاریخ ادب بخون و هرروز هم مرور کن هم جدیدارو بخون حتما تموم میشه و حتی دوره میکنی چندروز طول میکشه دقیق نمیدونم
املا رو باید یدور لغت رو تموم کنی بعد شروع کنی اونم فقط با تست زدم خوندن نمیخواد
لغت رو روزی 10 صفحه بخون با دوره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشید شیمی رو شما کامل خوندید یا حذف داشتید؟
> از کدوم منابع استفاده کردید؟


من 
پیش1 رو با خیلی سبز
سوم فصل1و2 رو با مبتکران 
اسیدباز با فیل
دوم هم با فیل
الکترو شیمی حذف کردم...اسیدباز هم دو مدل از انواع مدل مسائلشو حذف کردم+محلول ا مسائلشو نخوندم با فصل5 دوم

----------


## AzerilA

> من 
> پیش1 رو با خیلی سبز
> سوم فصل1و2 رو با مبتکران 
> اسیدباز با فیل
> دوم هم با فیل
> الکترو شیمی حذف کردم...اسیدباز هم دو مدل از انواع مدل مسائلشو حذف کردم+محلول ا مسائلشو نخوندم با فصل5 دوم


تست هم از همین ها زدید  یا منبع دیگه هم داشتید؟
فقط منظورتون از حذف یه مدل اسید باز و محلول1 رو نفهمیدم که کجا رو میگید.
الکتروشیمی مفاهیم رو هم نخوندید؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تست هم از همین ها زدید  یا منبع دیگه هم داشتید؟
> فقط منظورتون از حذف یه مدل اسید باز و محلول1 رو نفهمیدم که کجا رو میگید.
> الکتروشیمی مفاهیم رو هم نخوندید؟


راستی نقل قول قبلی عذرخواهی کردید بابت نقل کردن زیاد...فکرم درگیر زدن یه تاپیک جدید بود در مورد برنامه ریزی حواسم نبود بهش....مراحمید و کمک کردنو وظیفه خودم میدونم
تست هم از همینا کامل زدم ....موج ازمون داشتم اما وقت نشد روشم باز کنم
اسیدباز مسائلش اگ کتابکار رو نگا کنید به چند مدل تقسیم کرده ک حداقل 5-6مدل داره انواع تستاش ....من 2مدل آخر رو حذف کردم و نخوندم چون فرمولی بود و ذهنم برای حفظشون واقعا جا نداشت 
محلول ها فصلش قسمت اولش یکسری تعاریفه و قسمت آخرش هم همچنین...اینارو خوندم....اما اون وسط مسائل درصد جرمی و پی پی ام داره اونارو نخوندم یعنی دیدم با وجود حجم کم حل سوالاتش خلاقیت بالایی میخواد پس بیخیالش شدم
الکتروشیمی وقت نشد متاسفانه

----------


## WickedSick

> حق با شماست اقای دکتر
> فقط نظرتون رو درصد ها چیه؟اینکه کدوم ها میشه و کدوم درصد ها نمیشه؟
> لطف کنید برای سوال ها هم با توجه به درصد ها جواب بدین که خیلی کمک میکنه و من مدیونتون میشم


راستش درصد رو.. من خودم میانگین همه رو در حد ۶۰ فک میکنم بشه!
عربی حتی تا ۸۰ م میشه. بقیه هم در حد همون ۶۹ اینا به نظرم کاملا عملیه!

----------


## _evil.girl

اختصاصی ها رو خیلی دست کم گرفتی
ریاضی و فیزیک 30 درصد راحت میشه کسب کرد حتی با وجود پایه خیلی بد 
چون 30 درصد همون تکرار تیپ سوالات سال قبل بدون حتی ذره ای تغییره

----------


## God_of_war

> راستش درصد رو.. من خودم میانگین همه رو در حد ۶۰ فک میکنم بشه!
> عربی حتی تا ۸۰ م میشه. بقیه هم در حد همون ۶۹ اینا به نظرم کاملا عملیه!


شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## saman123

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوست گرامی 
از اون جا که منو تگ کردین وظیفه میدونم کمکتون کنم ببینید هدف گذاری شما برای این مدت خوبه...  میتونی به هدفت برسی اما باید خیلی خوب و محکم بخونی و به هیچ چیزی جز هدفت فکر نکنی توی این مدت..   خود من تونستم پس تو هم میتونی...  
عمومی ها رو راحت میشه تو این مدت کامل بخونی و حتی به درصدهای بالاتر هم فکر کنی به شرطی که کتاب های جمع بندی بخونی مثل خط ویژه....  
زیست رو نباید هیچ جا رو حذف کنی هیچ جا رو... مگه ژنتیک.... سعی کن کتاب درسی بخونی و الگو تست برنی فقط باید خیلی براش وقت بذاری و بدون وقفه بخونی.    
بقیه به نقاط قوت خودت داره.    ما نمی دونیم کدوم جاها قوی هستی کجا میدونی نقطه قوتته اونو حتما کار کن ولی از نظر حجم آگه بگی احتمال دنباله لگاریتم تابع آمار ماتریس هندسه    بازم بستگی به خودت داره 
فیزیک نور فیزیک ماده گرما پیش ۲ 
شیمی دوم و پیش 1 
بازم بستگی به نقطه قوت و ضعفت داره 
الان هم وقتتو پای خوندن اینا و دودلی تلف نکن از همین الان گوشی رو بذار زمین شروع کن که همین الان هم اینا رو داری میخونی ذاری ضرر می کنی و ازت دارن سبقت می گیرن 
مراقب باش یک ثانیه حتی میتونه سرنوشتت رو تغییر بده 
ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## mojtabay

ببین من اصلا با نظام جدید آشنایی ندارم 
نمیدونم کتاباش چجوریه 
اما بحث تونستنه
به خدا میتونی 
به کی قسم بخورم 
ما هم پارسال کنکور داشتیم دقیقا وضعیت همین بود
همه میومدن میگفتن آیا میتونم از الان .........
میتونی برادر من 
طرف تو چهار ماه گرفت رتبه 80 ریاضی آورد الان ترم 7 کامپیوتر شریفه 
اونوقت این درصد های عادی رو میگی میتونی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## Ellie.79

*شما نه تنها میتونین تو این 4 ماه موفق شین 
بلکه تو 3 ماه
تو 2 ماه
تو 1 ماه 
و حتی ! یک هفته مونده به کنکور هم میتونین شروع کنین و بترکونین 

فقط یه شرط داره ! 
باید بیاین اینجا از همه بپرسین ک میشه یا نه ! 

باور کنین از یه هفته قبلم میشه خوند و قبول شد فقط باید به خودتون ایمان داشته باشین و روزی 30 ساعت درس بخونین 

خواهر من برادر من ! 

با این حرفا تا حالا کسی کنکور قبول نشده . کسی با شروع از الان میتونه قبول شه که همین الان پاشه بره درس بخونه و هرچی انجمن و اینترنته رو جمع کنه تا خود کنکور بندازه دور 

شما با حرفای دیگران قبول نمیشین . با انگیزه دیگران قبول نمیشین .شما فقط با انرژی و انگیزه *درونی* خودتون قبول میشین .
اونم اینجا پیدا نمیکنین ! سر میز و کتاباتون پیدا میکنین !*

----------


## ali121

این دیگه رد داده
سلام واقع بینی چیز خوبیه وقتی هدف زیادی بزرگ باشه رسیدن بهش در حد رویا باقی میمونه
هدفتونو به اندازه تلاشتون بزارید
اون موقع هر چی که تلاشتون بیشتر میشه بزرگ شدن هدفتونو به چشم خودتون می بینید
من خودم کسی بودم که زیر 9 ساعت خوابو کم خوابی می دونستم ولی از یه جایی شروع کردم خوابمو کنترل کردم و حالا خیلی راحت با 6 ساعت خواب میسازم وبه کمتر کردنشم فکر میکردم
وقتی تلاش نمی کنی فکر کردن به هدف واست عین خود عذابه و سست میشی باهاش ولی وقتی تلاش خودتو میبینی و میفهمی که تلاشت از اون هدف بزرگتره اون موقع هدفت بزرگتر میشه و بازم انرژی و تلاشت بیشتر میشه
اینجوری کم کم اوج میگیری ولی میرسی به یه جایی که میبینی رشدت نمایی شده
خلاصه سرتو درد نیارم اول شروع کن به تلاش ببین تلاشت به چی می خوره اون موقع بیا سر هدف بحث کن

پ.ن:همین که به یه درصد فکر می کنی یا ساعت خواب میشه یه هدف که مجموعه ی این اهداف به هدف نهایی میرسه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​غیر اززیست 50شیمی 50ک جای کار داره جای بحث واقعا بقیه ش شدنیه هرطور فک کنید شدینه

----------


## Lara27

سلام جزوات ماز و پلاسمو برا نظام قدیم ارزش خوندن دارن؟ لطفا کسی که واقعا مطمنه جواب بده

----------


## Lara27

> سلام جزوات ماز و پلاسمو برا نظام قدیم ارزش خوندن دارن؟ لطفا کسی که واقعا مطمنه جواب بده


کسی نمیدونه؟!

----------


## NoBogh

> نمیدونم زبان رو یکم دست بالا نگرفتی ؟من تابستون زبانو خوندم کتاب ریدینگ اناری ام خوندم اما ب کلوز تست و ریدینگ کنکور ک میرسم اصن نمیتونم حلشون کنم اگ شما به نتیجه رسیدی چجور تو چهار ماه به این درصد برسی برا زبان منم خبر کن مرسی


من سال پیش اصلا زبان جمع بندی هم نخوندم کنکور 78 زدم فقط گرامرارو اشتباه زدم چون درسنامه هارو دوره نکردم. همش لغته لغتارو بلد باشی میزنی همرو

----------

